# Prime vs. Phantom



## doctor worm (31. März 2017)

Hello, 
ich dachte ich frag mal hier vielleicht hilft mir ja jemand bei der Entscheidungsfindung...? Und da es in den jeweiligen Threads ja auch regelmäßig um das für wider von 3cm mehr Federweg geht mach ich mal ein neues Thema auf.

Also ich hab den fixen Plan meinen Fuhrpark auf 29Zoll umzugestalten (interchangeability you know? ) weswegen ich mein Transition Scout veräußert habe, mit dem ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden war, nur bin ich das schon zwei Saisons lang gefahren und denke da kann man mal wechseln, ein zurück gibt es eh nicht mehr.
Im letzten Winter hab ich mir ein Zealous Division MK2 aufgebaut um was zu haben was nicht so Pflegeanfällig ist und mit dem ich auch hier in Berlin Spaß habe, dafür ist es ein Volltreffer und auch bergab geht mit dem Teil einiges, was ich so nicht erwartet habe (ist mein erstes frontgefedertes Hardtail seit ca 15Jahren).
Jetzt hätte ich gerne irgendwas mit hinten weich, ob ich es brauche oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt. Vor allem für Tage außerhalb von Berlin mit richtigen Bergen und vielleicht +- vier Parktage im Jahr, mit dem Scout bin ich dafür auch ganz gut gefahren und habe nur selten mehr Reserven vermisst.
Ich schwanke da zwischen Prime und Phantom und seit heute auch zwischen den jeweiligen 2016er oder 2017er Modellen. 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat vor allem das Phantom durch den leichteren Rohrsatz vom neuen Jahrgang profitiert!? Und das Prime 2017 ist wohl gerade so wie ich es haben wollen würde (2017;L;schwarz;142x12) nicht mehr verfügbar....

Jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## doctor worm (3. April 2017)

Hm, ich hätte erwartet hier gehts schnell rund!?

...egal, ich komm nicht wirklich voran bei der Entscheidung. Eine 140mm Pike hab ich hier liegen, die ja theoretisch in beiden Modellen passabel passen sollte. 
Ich frage mich vor allem, ob es für ein Prime vor allem steil und schnell sein muss oder ob es auch als Trailbike taugt, was für die Trails hier in Berlin ja schon nicht so schlecht wäre, bzw., ob das Phantom ausreichend potent ist, für auch mal richtig ruppig. Argh... ich weiß es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viva (3. April 2017)

Ich bin das Prime zwar nie gefahren und habe nur Erfahrung mit dem Phantom - aber so wie ich Deine Beschreibungen lese, bist Du mit dem Prime eher overbiked........im harten alpinen Gelände geht das Phantom tadellos.....im Bikepark war ich damit auch schon ein paar Mal.........Blue und red Lines kannst Du damit problemlos und sehr schnell fahren (Enduros jagen ) hardcore downhills sind machbar, aber natürlich stösst Du da an Grenzen vom Federweg und bist mit einem Downhiller oder Freerider besser bedient....


----------



## Brainspiller (3. April 2017)

Sehe ich auch so.
Habe ein Phantom und bin auch noch kein Prime gefahren.
Der Freetourer hat beide, der kann sicher genaueres sagen.


----------



## tommi101 (3. April 2017)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Hm, ich hätte erwartet hier gehts schnell rund!?
> 
> ...egal, ich komm nicht wirklich voran bei der Entscheidung. Eine 140mm Pike hab ich hier liegen, die ja theoretisch in beiden Modellen passabel passen sollte.
> Ich frage mich vor allem, ob es für ein Prime vor allem steil und schnell sein muss oder ob es auch als Trailbike taugt, was für die Trails hier in Berlin ja schon nicht so schlecht wäre, bzw., ob das Phantom ausreichend potent ist, für auch mal richtig ruppig. Argh... ich weiß es nicht!



Der Plan komplett auf 29" umzusteigen, ist schon mal der richtige Weg! 

Ich selbst habe Phantom und Prime (beides 2017er) gefahren...und bin jetzt beim Prime in L als One-for-all-Bike geblieben. Für mich deckt das Rad alles ab was ich so fahre, dass sind zum größten Teil Trailtouren...bzw. Enduro Light. Das Phantom würde bei meinem Fahrstil wahrscheinlich zu über 80% ausreichen, aber im Urlaub in den Alpen sind mir die 30mm mehr Federweg sehr willkommen wenn es in anspruchsvolleres Gelände geht. Im Prime fahre ich eine 150mm Gabel, das passt sehr gut zum Hinterbau mit 135mm Federweg. Für die Feierabendrunde im Mittelgebirge ist das Prime gerade noch handlich genug. Ein "leicht" aufgebautes Phantom wäre hier natürlich manchmal idealer. Ich habe 2-3 unterschiedlich bereifte LRS im Einsatz, je nach Terrain und Wetter.
Vielleicht noch zur Größenorientierung: Ich bin 1,86m und das neue Prime in Gr. L passt mir mit 50mm Vorbau wunderbar.

Ich habe übrigens das Phantom mit 140mm Gabel für normale Trails als etwas zu flach/träge empfunden. Sollte ich mir doch nochmal eins aufbauen, dann mit einer 120mm Gabel, leichten Parts und Laufrädern....um das Maximale an Aktivität und Spritzigkeit aus dem Rad rauszuholen.

Einen Nachteil den das Phantom mMn. hat, ist das etwas ungängige Dämpfermaß von 184mm. Hier hätte man auf 190/51mm hin konstruieren sollen, es gäbe viel mehr Auswahl an Dämpfern und das Bike würde für sich wahrscheinlich mit ein paar Millimeter mehr Federweg kaum schlechter fahren, bzw. wäre noch potenter als es ohnehin schon ist


----------



## doctor worm (3. April 2017)

Danke allen schon mal für den Input!


tommi101 schrieb:


> Der Plan komplett auf 29" umzusteigen, ist schon mal richtige der Weg!
> 
> Ich selbst habe Phantom und Prime (beides 2017er) gefahren...und bin jetzt beim Prime in L als One-for-all-Bike geblieben. Für mich deckt das Rad alles ab was ich so fahre, dass sind zum größten Teil Trailtouren...bzw. Enduro Light. Das Phantom würde bei meinem Fahrstil wahrscheinlich zu über 80% ausreichen, aber im Urlaub in den Alpen sind mir die 30mm mehr Federweg sehr willkommen wenn es in anspruchsvolleres Gelände geht. Im Prime fahre ich eine 150mm Gabel, das passt sehr gut zum Hinterbau mit 135mm Federweg. Für die Feierabendrunde im Mittelgebirge ist das Prime gerade noch handlich genug. Ein "leicht" aufgebautes Phantom wäre hier natürlich manchmal idealer. Ich habe 2-3 unterschiedlich bereifte LRS im Einsatz, je nach Terrain und Wetter.
> Vielleicht noch zur Größenorientierung: Ich bin 1,86m und das neue Prime in Gr. L passt mir mit 50mm Vorbau wunderbar.
> ...



Im Grund versuche ich mir ja das Prime schön zu reden, da mir das Phantom wohl gefühlt zu nah am Division Hardtail ist. Wobei ich mir da auch nicht mehr sicher bin, da trotzdem an der Front ähnlich viel Federweg vorhanden ist, ist das Phantom natürlich viel aggressiver ausgelegt. 
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es wohl so, dass von meinem Einsatzbereich es zu 70% keinen Unterschied macht welches Rad man unter sich hat, 20% sind dann noch pro Phantom (Hometrails, Trailcenter o.ä.) und 10% sprechen fürs Prime (Alpen, Park).
Ich geh jetzt auch einfach mal davon aus, dass das Phantom auch noch ein klein wenig potenter ist als mein ehemaliges Scout, mit dem ich ja auch ganz gut überall unterwegs war aber auch gemerkt habe wo die Grenzen liegen, nämlich da wo es schnell und ruppiger wurde.
Das mit dem Dämpfereinbaumaß stört mich auch ein bisschen, aber irgendwie dann doch nicht so sehr als dass ich den Kauf daran festmachen würde, und die Gabel sollte sich doch mit überschaubarem Aufwand travel lassen, sollten die 140 zu "dick" sein. Und die Idee, mit zwei verschiedenen Laufradsätzen den Einsatzbereich zu erweitern find ich auch gut und sinnvoll.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2017)

Man lebt nur einmal, hol das Prime.


----------



## berkel (3. April 2017)

Ich fahre ein Prime, kenne das Phantom nicht, bin aber vorher ein Spitfire v1 mit hartem Fahrwerk gefahren (eff. ca. 110mm FW v+h). Meine Empfehlung: Wenn das Rad nur für richtige Berge, Bikepark, Ballern sein soll -> Prime. Wenn du damit auch in Berlin fahren willst und du Abstriche machen kannst wenn es richtig ruppig wird (bzw. gewohnt bist mit weniger FW zurecht zu kommen) -> Phantom.


----------



## freetourer (3. April 2017)

Ich fahre Phantom und Prime.

Daher wäre meine Empfehlung auch immer in so einer Situation:. Beide kaufen.

Wenn nur ein Rahmen in Frage kommt würde ich es so machen wie @tommi101 schon angedeutet hat und wie ich es auch praktiziert habe bevor ich mir das Phantom zusätzlich gekauft habe:

2 LRS mit unterschiedlichen Reifen. 

AM/Trail: Die Gabel mit 140mm und den Hinterbau straffer fahren, die Flip Chips auf die mittlere Position.

Ideal wäre noch ein 2. Dämpfer mit 200x51mm, dann hast Du hinten ca 120mm.

Enduro/Alpen/Park: Reifen mit mind. 1000 g und verstärkter Karkasse, Gabel auf 160mm, Hinterbau mit mehr Sag, Geometrie auf flach und tief.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. April 2017)

Ich habe kein Prime, aber Rune, Spitfire und Phantom (wobei das Spitfire nun dem Phantom gewichen ist).
Für mich gilt:
S0-S1 auf richtig Tempo: Phantom
S2 im Normalo Modus, wo man auch ruhig das Gas noch stehen lassen kann: Phantom
S2 vollgas ohne Kompromisse: Rune vor dem Phantom (wobei da auch das Phantom noch wirklich gut geht)
S3 und mehr: Geschmackssache....

Ich schätze das Prime noch über dem Rune ein und mir wäre damit vermutlich auf Trails bis S2 in schon höherem Tempo langweilig.

Fr, Sa und So war ich am Schöckl unterwegs. Einmal mit dem Rune, zweimal mit dem Phantom. Dort gibt's den "Singletrail" und die "Permanente". Im Prinzip zwei DH Strecken. erstere ist eine steinig, wurzelig, ruppige Angelegenheit wo jeder Millimeter Federweg angenehm ist. Zweitere ist eine Weltcup taugliche teils sehr steile und anspruchsvolle Strecke. Ich bin keiner der schnellsten Fahrer (da gibt's echt gute bei uns), aber sicher kein Gelegenheitsradler der einfach nur runter fährt. Wenn viel los ist, fahre ich mit dem Phantom auf der leichteren Strecke (so ruppiges S2 Zeug) den meisten DHlern noch davon oder bleibe gut dran - ohne dass man voll am Limit fahren muss. Es gibt aber auch den ein oder anderen Hardtail Fahrer, wo ich mir verdammt schwer tue mit dem Rune dran zu bleiben. ;-)

Ich meine: Wenn du vom Hardtail kommst, wird dir das Phantom unglaublich potent vorkommen und das Prime wird dir schätzungsweise zwischen den Kurven den Spaß rauben. Ich weiß, dass jeder gerne ein bisserl mehr Federweg mit nimmt, aber in diesem Fall bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Entscheidung ist. Das Phantom verliert extrem wenig an Speed im Vergleich zu meinem Rune (es rollt richtig gut!). Bergauf hat man deutliche Vorteile. Am Trail bergauf ist'srichtig geil und lustig/flowig (man will mehr mehr mehr!). Bergab hat das Rad unglaubliche Reservern. Lediglich das plüschige Enduro Gefühl vermisst man etwas, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass man das Phantom sicher mit einem Bike der 130mm Klasse anderer Hersteller vergleichen muss. Es bügelt nich so extrem, aber hat sehr viel Potenzial und Reserven. Ich greife für flowige S0/S1 Runden sicher kein einziges Mal mehr zum Rune, aber bei schnellen S2/S3 Trails gerne zum Phantom. Ich denke das sagt viel aus. Wenn ich's bedingungslos laufen lassen möchte, ist das Rune meine Wahl.


----------



## Sven12345 (5. April 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> S2 vollgas ohne Kompromisse: Rune vor dem Phantom (wobei da auch das Phantom noch wirklich gut geht)
> [...]
> Wenn du vom Hardtail kommst, wird dir das Phantom unglaublich potent vorkommen und das Prime wird dir schätzungsweise zwischen den Kurven den Spaß rauben.
> [...]
> Lediglich das plüschige Enduro Gefühl vermisst man etwas



Ich klinke mich hier mal ein...
Wirklich schön zusammengefasst.
Wer braucht schon "plüschiges" Fahrgefühl...
Dann ist für MICH wohl fast die Entscheidung Richtung Phantom gefallen 
Lediglich, ob ich jemals S2 mit Vollgas runter brettern werde, steht in den Sternen.
Da bin ich doch zu sehr Angsthase und stolper sowas lieber in Schrittgeschwindigkeit mit dem Hardtail runter 

Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (10. April 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon "plüschiges" Fahrgefühl...



Nun ja, auch mein Prime ist nicht eben plüschig im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros mit 160 mm.

Aber klar, das Phantom ist natürlich noch direkter.


----------



## wanderer1219 (21. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank @GrazerTourer für die super Einschätzung.

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage. Wenn man Sachen liest wie "je schneller, desto besser wird es" frage ich mich, taugt das Prime auch wenn man mal langsam fährt. Gerade bei einer Mehrtagestour kommt ja immer mal ein Tiefpunkt. Ich fahre ein Specialized Pitch mit 150 mm, dass ich durch ein neues Rad mit 29 Zoll ersetzten will. Das geht runter richtig gut und wenn man will oder die Kräfte dem Ende zu gehen und man wie ein nasser Sack drauf steht, rumpelt man eben runter und nutzt den Federweg. An der Stelle mache ich mir eben Sorgen ob die 105 mm nicht ein bisschen wenig sind und eben entspanntes Fahren gar nicht unbedingt möglich.
Aber da gehts mir wohl wie vielen. Zu Hause würden das Phantom reichen. Im Urlaub wäre das Prime toll.
Ich würde bei beiden wohl XL nehmen mit 1,92 m und langem Oberkörper, oder gibts zufällig jemand mit ähnlicher Größe?

@doctor worm und @Sven12345 gibts bei euch schon Entscheidungen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Mai 2017)

@wanderer1219 Hmm....Ich kenne das Prima ja selbst nicht und vergleiche mit dem Rune. Das Phantom kann eben viel mehr, als es die Zahl 105 vermuten lässt.

Nur so als Beispiel:
Würde ich morgen nach Latsch fahren und wären keine Bikepark Aufenthalte geplant, würde ich das Phantom mitnehmen. Diese S0 bis S2 Wege wie dort stehen dem Bike bestens und ab S3 ist der Federweg sowieso weniger wichtig, als andere Dinge. Würde ich zum Gardasee fahren, wäre es das Rune, aber das Phantom wäre auch ok (601 Gerumpel finde ich mit beiden eher doof). Kohlern? Rune, weil man dort gerne das Hirn ausschaltet....
Ich habe selbst ein Pitch zu Hause (Freundin) und sehe es vergleichbar mit dem Spitfire. Echt super Bike, aber ich sehe es definitiv nicht dem Phantom überlegen. Evtl vielleicht wirkkich in der Situation wo man müde ist und bei einem langen S1 Trail mit einigem an S2 Anteil gar nicht mehr auf die Linie schauen will und einem eh schon alles weh tut... In dem Fall hilft aber etwas Speed und Luft aus den Reifen rausnehmen mehr *ggg*


----------



## JDEM (21. Mai 2017)

Rune und Prime kann man schlecht vergleichen. Prime ist dagegen schon weniger plüschig, hat ja auch nur 135mm am Heck.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Mai 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Rune und Prime kann man schlecht vergleichen. Prime ist dagegen schon weniger plüschig, hat ja auch nur 135mm am Heck.


Würde mich interessieren, wie sich Prime und Phantom unterscheiden. Die Spritzigkeit vom Phantom ist schon echt geil.... Mit dem Winkelsteuersatz (-2 Grad) finde ich es perfekt für so ziemlich alles. Das Rune ist halt mehr Panzer und Bügeleisen. Rollen tut das Phantom halt einfach sensationell gut, wodurch das mit dem Federweg nicht so auffällt.


----------



## Sven12345 (22. Mai 2017)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> @Sven12345 gibts bei euch schon Entscheidungen?



Nein, 
ich müsste den Ofen erst mal ausgiebig fahren....
Bei everyday26 haben sie wohl ein Phantom in passender Rahmengröße da, 
aber ich hab bisher nur die Auskunft bekommen, dass man es halt mal am Parkplatz rollen kann.
Und außerdem spekuliere ich auf ein Herbst-Angebot für den 2017er Rahmen. 

Prinzipiell denke ich aber, dass mir die 105mm Federweg locker reichen müssten.
Aktuell fahre ich viel mit meinem Hardtail rum. 
Im Vergleich dazu dürfte mir das Phantom ziemlich potent vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mich für das Phantom entschieden, nur aufgebaut ist es noch nicht. Den Ausschlag gab letztendlich auch die Verfügbarkeit, ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass es die richtige Entscheidung gewesen ist. Hätte ich mein Hardtail nicht, müsste ich auch gar nicht überlegen. In Kombination mit dem Hardtail, denk ich mir halt manchmal, dass ich mit dem Prime den breiteren Einsatzbereich abdecken könnte. Andererseits bin ich aber zuversichtlich, dass ich auch mit dem Phantom ähnlich viel weiter in Richtung ballern gehen kann...


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Mai 2017)

Im Vergleich zum Hardtail wird es dir eh wie ein Enduro vorkommen.  Wie viel Federweg kriegt das Teil vorne? Ich fahre 130mm, -2 Grad und auf flach, hehe. Richtig flottes Ding!


----------



## doctor worm (24. Juli 2017)

So, das aufregend schwarze Fahrrad ist fertig!



Schwarzes Fahrrad neben blauem Eimer by sputelkopf, auf Flickr

Mittlerweile sind wir ganz gut zusammen, nachdem wir zu Beginn nicht ganz so gut harmonierten. Ich hab mit 20% Sag begonnen und es fuhr sich eher so wie man sich ein Fahrrad mit 105mm Federweg vorstellt, etwas hölzern. Nachdem ich aber festgestellt hab, dass ich nie den gessamten FW ausnutze hab ich den Sag auf jetzt 30% erhöht und damit passt es ganz gut und fühlt sich relativ plush an. 
140mm vorne sind gefühlt wirklich an der Grenze, bei langsamer fahrt kippt das Lenkverhalten ganz leicht. Mit mehr Sag hinten weniger, ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich im Gegenzug den Flipchip bemühen und das Tretlager anheben soll um dem entgegen zu wirken... ich denke aber ich lass das erstmal so.


----------



## IkilledKenny (30. September 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich stehe auch noch vor der extrem schweren Entscheidung Prime oder Phantom. Mein Favorit wechselt beinahe täglich. Die Partliste steht schon soweit aber vielleicht kann mich der ein oder andere noch in eine Richtung schubsen und mir bei der Entscheidung helfen.

Das bike wird als 29er aufgebaut und reiht sich zwischen meinem Fitnessbike und meinem Parkbike(Banshee Darkside) ein. Da ich viel in Parks unterwegs bin lasse ich es bergab schon ganz gerne laufen und nehme, wenn ich an irgendwelchen Spots vorbei komme, schon ganz gerne alle Sprünge und Drops mit. Da ich mit dem bike natürlich viel bergauf trete und auf ebenen Trails unterwegs bin sollte eine gewisse "Spritzigkeit" nicht fehlen. An sich mag ich straffe Fahrwerke und fahre ganz gerne aktiv(wie man so schön sagt) weis es aber auch zu schätzen wenn ich bei einem verpatzen Sprung etwas mehr Federweg hab  Ich bewege mich mit dem bike viel im Münchner Umland wofür das Phantom locker reichen würde. Für "ordentliche" Strecken in den Bergen und das ein oder andere Enduroevent (keine wirklichen Rennen) wäre etwas mehr Reserve aber wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht.
Weichen musste für das neue Banshee mein Trek Remedy 26".

Ich poste mal meine Partliste dazu, um euch ein grobes Bild vom geplanten Aufbau zu geben. Es sollte, sofern es bei Banshee möglich ist, einigermaßen leicht aber auch stabil werden. Ich wiege 65 kg da kann man schon auch mal etwas leichtere Reifen probieren ;-)

Antrieb: Eagle GX
Gabel: Wahrscheinlich die neue Pike 130 mm fürs Phantom 150 mm fürs Prime. Könnte allerdings auch was anderes werden bin da relativ unvoreingenommen. Hab mit vielen Herstellern gute und auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
LRS: dt swiss xm 1501 spline 30 mm Maulweite. Boost am kompletten Rad.
Reifen(steht noch etwas in der Schwebe): Maxxis(bin fanboy )VR Ardent 2,35; HR Forecaster 2,35 oder Ikon 2,35  tubeless
Bremsen: Shimano slx od Magura mt4
Bei dem Rest hab ich mich noch nicht zu 100% entschieden ist aber erstmal nicht so relevant. Ein grobes Bild von dem Aufbau kann man sich so machen denke ich.

Bin sehr gespannt auf eure Meinungen  go


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. September 2017)

Ich kenne das Remedy aus (ich glaube) 2009 und das Remedy aus 2011. Ersteres war das welches mit Lyrik ausgeliefert würde. Zweiteres das mit der langen 32er Fox. Zweiteres war ein Klassisches Tourenbike. Da ist das Phantom sicher auf einem Level, aber hinten eben etwas "direkter". Ich sage das Phantom ist da sogar schneller.... Das macht alleine die moderne Geo. Das Prime kenne ich nicht. An deiner Stelle....pfuh....schwer....Würde ich wohl eher zum Prime greifen, wobei ich mein Phantom perfekt für fast alles finde. Mit -2 Grad ist wirklich nur der Hinterbau der limitierende Faktor und das quch nur deswegen, weil ich noch ein Rune habe und verwöhnt bin. Das Phantom kann sehr viel.

Am Ende denk ich mir aber, dass ich bei meinem Aufbau auch ein Prime hätte nehmen können. Da ich ein Rune habe, passt das aber so! Ich fahre einen 1,1kg vorder- und einen 1,3kg Hinterreifen im Phantom. Eine Fox 36... Ich konnte das 1:1 in ein Prime stecken und damit auch regelmäßig in den Park gehen. Das mit den Reifen mache ich, weil es in meiner Gegend damit einfach lustiger ist. Mir passt das so!
An deiner Stelle würde ich das Prime nehme und hinten etwas straffer abstimmen. Dämpfer würde ich den IL nehmen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (30. September 2017)

Mein Remedy war aus 2012.
Mit canecreek im Darkside hab ich im Darkside leider schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Seit ich den vivid Air fahre läuft alles klasse daher tendiere ich eher zum Monarch.
Prime mit etwas strafferer Abstimmung klingt nach nem Plan. Der Gewichtsunterschied der Rahmen ist ja zu vernachlässigen. Werd das Prime oder idealerweise beide Bikes demnächst mal proberollen


----------



## doctor worm (12. November 2017)

Ich war jetzt auch noch mal 7 Tage ohne Pause in Finale mit der Kiste. Gefahren bin ich alles und je mehr ich mich den Gegebenheiten angepasst habe, das auch auch recht flink... Ich hatte das so rough gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung dort, es war aber so zum Ende der Saison wohl schon sehr ausgefahren, wie man von vielen Seiten hören konnte. Wirklich mühsam mit dem geringen Federweg waren vor allem die schnellen ruppigen Passagen, hier hab ich mir schon mehr Federweg gewünscht, gerade zu Beginn hatte ich konstitutionell ziemlich zu kämpfe, lange und dermaßen ruppige Abfahrten haben wir hier nich zu viele, bis keine hier in der Gegend, dennoch ging zum Ende des Urlaub echt einiges und man könnte schon ein wenig Eindruck machen, wenn man erwähnt hat wo her man kommt und mit wie wenig Federweg man unterwegs ist, das war echt ganz gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein.



Finale Ligure 2017 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Finale Ligure 2017 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Finale Ligure 2017 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr

Mein Resümee nach einer Saison, das Rad kann echt einiges und das Defizit an Federweg wird ganz gut durch die Geo und die Laufradgröße aufgefangen, und wenn es sehr ruppig wird, muss man halt noch effektiver Fahren. Trotzdem bin ich mir auch sicher, dass für Terrain wie in Finale das Prime das bessere Rad ist. 
Ich hab zudem ein leichtes Problem im linken Sprunggelenk, bei ner Kompression oder nach einem Sprung passiert es manchmal, dass der Fuß hochklappt und es im Gelenk schmerzt, ich bin also auch immer gezwungen viel durch Beinarbeit auszugleichen und trotzdem schlägt es manchmal durch und tut weh, ist im Urlaub auch öfter passiert. Die Frage die ich mir daher, trotz des oben Geschriebenen weiterhin stelle ist, ob ich mir mit mehr Federweg für alles wo das Hardtail zu sehr überfordert ist, nicht doch einen größeren Gefallen mit etwas wie dem Prime tuen würde?


----------



## bubble blower (13. November 2017)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir daher, trotz des oben Geschriebenen weiterhin stelle ist, ob ich mir mit mehr Federweg für alles wo das Hardtail zu sehr überfordert ist, nicht doch einen größeren Gefallen mit etwas wie dem Prime tuen würde?



Ähh, die Antwort lautet ... Ja! Die Frage ist ja auch schon ganz schön tendenziös. Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit dem Phantom, sondern nur mit meinem recht plüschigen Prime, wobei ich mir mal ein Phantom gewünscht hatte. Mittlerweile ist aber nicht ernsthaft der Wunsch aufgekommen, unbedingt mit weniger Federweg unterwegs zu sein und dabei bin ich (leider) meistens auch nur in verhältnismäßig softem Gelände unterwegs. Das Ding fährt sich auch im Enduro-Aufbau CC-mäßig ganz prächtig, wie ich finde. Du dürftest wohl auch mit etwas mehr Federweg am Heck sehr gut zurechtkommen und das Sprunggelenk erst recht. Wobei letzten Endes die Impacts mit mehr Federweg nicht unbedingt kleiner werden ...


----------



## doctor worm (13. November 2017)

Jepp, läuft gerade wohl wirklich ein wenig darauf hinaus...

Wirklich große Lust auf verkaufen und den finanziellen Aufwand hab ich zwar nicht unbedingt aber Sinn macht das wohl schon. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Rad auch mal mehr als ein Jahr behalten...
Wenn also jemand Interesse hat, an einem gut erhaltenen 2017 Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Steckachse hat, ich hätte da vielleicht was...
1190,-

Fotos mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein Paar mehr, wird aber vor kommenden WE wohl eher nichts...


----------



## berkel (20. November 2017)

Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen: "I told you" #8 . Für Finale wäre mir das Phantom auch zu wenig. Wobei das Prime auch nur 135mm FW hinten hat, da bleibt dann nur z.B. ein Speci Enduro. Wobei bei Landungen/Kompressionen wie schon gesagt wurde auch fraglich ist ob da ein paar Zentimeter mehr Federweg bei deinem Sprunggelenksproblem viel helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubble blower (26. November 2017)

Darf´s vielleicht nicht doch noch ein bißchen mehr sein? Sicher ist sicher!  https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/1...ga_campaign_medium=news&ga_campaign_name=news


----------



## pAn1c (26. November 2017)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Darf´s vielleicht nicht doch noch ein bißchen mehr sein? Sicher ist sicher!  https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/1...ga_campaign_medium=news&ga_campaign_name=news


Dafür bekommt man den Phantom und den Prime Rahmen


----------



## doctor worm (26. November 2017)

Ich kann mir auch kein Rad vorstellen, was besser für Berliner Trails geeignet sein könnte.


----------



## doctor worm (22. April 2018)

So, der Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt und kann käuflich erworben werden. Der Preis ist verhandelbar und passende Teile (Pike, LR...) gibt es bei Bedarf auch noch.
Hier gehts lang.


Und als Anreiz hier noch ein kleines Filmchen:
<iframe width='500' height='281' src='https://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/485989/?colors=C80000' allowfullscreen frameborder='0'></iframe>


----------



## warpax (27. November 2020)

Zweieinhalb Jahre und eine Modellversion später habe ich die gleiche Frage. Bislang verbringe ich die meiste Zeit im Wald auf meinem size m Spitfire V1 mit 26", 127/140mm in der flachen Einstellung. Damit komme ich auch sehr gut zurecht. Okay, mit einem 60er Vorbau ist der Rahmen vielleicht ein wenig kurz, aber fehlender Federweg ist nicht das Problem. 

Als seinerzeit die 29er eingeführt wurden, hieß es immer, dass die größeren Räder etwa 20mm mehr Federweg gegenüber einem 26er bedeuten. Wenn das stimmt, wäre ich mit dem Phantom ja sogar schon softer unterwegs. Das Prime wäre die "Nummer sicher", aber ginge dann eher in Richtung des Bikes meiner Frau. Und das ist mir dann doch eigentlich zuviel.

Tja, irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Dezember 2020)

warpax schrieb:


> Zweieinhalb Jahre und eine Modellversion später habe ich die gleiche Frage. Bislang verbringe ich die meiste Zeit im Wald auf meinem size m Spitfire V1 mit 26", 127/140mm in der flachen Einstellung. Damit komme ich auch sehr gut zurecht. Okay, mit einem 60er Vorbau ist der Rahmen vielleicht ein wenig kurz, aber fehlender Federweg ist nicht das Problem.
> 
> Als seinerzeit die 29er eingeführt wurden, hieß es immer, dass die größeren Räder etwa 20mm mehr Federweg gegenüber einem 26er bedeuten. Wenn das stimmt, wäre ich mit dem Phantom ja sogar schon softer unterwegs. Das Prime wäre die "Nummer sicher", aber ginge dann eher in Richtung des Bikes meiner Frau. Und das ist mir dann doch eigentlich zuviel.
> 
> Tja, irgendwelche Tipps?


V2 oder die neuen V3?

Das Prime wäre wahrscheinlich die "Nummer sicher" Variante. ich bin mit dem Prime schon einen 70km Marathon in der Pfalz gefahren. Das war okay. Berg auf fehlt mir dann doch etwas die Spritzigkeit. Für Tagestouren dennoch super geeignet. Ein Phantom bin ich noch nie gefahren. Dürfte von der Auslegung die richtige Marathon /downcountry Lösung sein.


----------



## NoStyle (14. Dezember 2020)

warpax schrieb:


> Zweieinhalb Jahre und eine Modellversion später habe ich die gleiche Frage. Bislang verbringe ich die meiste Zeit im Wald auf meinem size m Spitfire V1 mit 26", 127/140mm in der flachen Einstellung. Damit komme ich auch sehr gut zurecht. Okay, mit einem 60er Vorbau ist der Rahmen vielleicht ein wenig kurz, aber fehlender Federweg ist nicht das Problem.
> 
> Als seinerzeit die 29er eingeführt wurden, hieß es immer, dass die größeren Räder etwa 20mm mehr Federweg gegenüber einem 26er bedeuten. Wenn das stimmt, wäre ich mit dem Phantom ja sogar schon softer unterwegs. Das Prime wäre die "Nummer sicher", aber ginge dann eher in Richtung des Bikes meiner Frau. Und das ist mir dann doch eigentlich zuviel.
> 
> Tja, irgendwelche Tipps?


Bin auch nach wie vor ein großer Freund der V1 Spitfire Federwege. Vielleicht ein V3 Phantom mit 130 mm/29" vorne und 115mm/27,5" hinten?


----------



## warpax (15. Dezember 2020)

Nach einigem Hin und Her speckt jetzt doch bloß das Spitty weiter ab in Richtung 12,5 Kg ohne Kompromisse. Sollte noch jemand irgendwelche guten und leichten 26" Felgen für 32 Speichen rumliegen haben, sagt bescheid. Dann tausche ich noch die EX 1750 von 2008 aus und bin auf meinem Oldtimer auch weiterhin glücklich


----------

